# D-Link WDA-2320



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello techsupportforum.com, I come with a new inquiry. Just the other day, my D-Link WDA-2320 wireless adapter was connecting with 3-4 bars, and now, it's just at 2-3. According to 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...etworking&sc=Wireless Network Cards&os=64-bit 

it says that it's compatible (which just changed "compatible" a few days ago). Now when you visit the manufacturer's website, there's a driver download, but it's the same version as my driver now. Is there anyway to get this thing to have better connection? The wireless router has to go through 2 walls and is probably 20-25ft away. If I move it closer, it'd probably be 10-15ft away but there would still be 2 walls in between. Would that make a difference at all?

Here's a link to the download page that the Windows 7 Compatibility Center brings you to (you need to use Internet Explorer to access it): http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=A9E47F40-7F49-4621-82EE-409229805FF4

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the main screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you post it with sufficient resolution to actually see it? :smile:


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, here you go. It happened again the other day. I was having a solid 3-4 bars, and then this morning, the internet just d/ced again, and when I looked at the wifi thing, this is what I saw.

This was the first one:
http://imgur.com/oKuIF.png

This was the one from this morning when it d/ced:
http://imgur.com/dDEdd.png

And this is after when it connected again:
http://imgur.com/eDBy0.png


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That other router is using the same channel, switch yours to 1.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

So I switched it to channel 1.

http://imgur.com/feqaU.png

Is that all I needed to do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks good from here, if that is also a problem for some reason, try channel 6 next. Stay away from the high end of the band, you know there's a conflict there.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Will do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay, so I'm still having problems with my wireless connection. All of a sudden a few minutes ago, I just disconnected and I couldn't find any wireless networks. After the restart, my connection to my usual access point (Cherrywood) is farther away than usual. http://imgur.com/JYaO9.png

I wait, and finally it connects with 2 bars strength and quickly get d/ced again. Within like 10 minutes, it's connected and d/ced about 3 times. http://imgur.com/CySQz.png

When I get d/ced the last time, I go to check and see that Cherrywood isn't even on the radar, and when I click 'Locate' on the other connection, it looks like it's on top of where my connection should be. http://imgur.com/pGW5F.jpg

After changing my router to channel 1, the connection was kind of weak, so I changed to 6 and for the past couple of days, I've been having 3-4 bars of strength. Now that I've reconnected, I only have 2 bars. Is there any way I can fix this once and for all?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ren3gade said:


> Okay, so I'm still having problems with my wireless connection. All of a sudden a few minutes ago, I just disconnected and I couldn't find any wireless networks. After the restart, my connection to my usual access point (Cherrywood) is farther away than usual. http://imgur.com/JYaO9.png
> 
> I wait, and finally it connects with 2 bars strength and quickly get d/ced again. Within like 10 minutes, it's connected and d/ced about 3 times. http://imgur.com/CySQz.png
> 
> ...


Also, try changing your Router's Security from a WEP to WPA. If this didn't work, remove the Security encryption completely and see if you can get a solid wireless connection, and if you did, put the Security back, this time put the WPA.

Pls. let us know.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Right now, I'm in the Security tab for my router and under Security Mode, WPA-PSK (no server) is selected. There's also 128bit and 64bit WEP and WPA (with radius server). Do I pick the other WPA option?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ren3gade said:


> Right now, I'm in the Security tab for my router and under Security Mode, WPA-PSK (no server) is selected. There's also 128bit and 64bit WEP and WPA (with radius server). Do I pick the other WPA option?


Try the WEP first either the 64 or 128 bit, see if it works. This Security can cause intermittent disconnetion as well, sometime changing it helps a lot. Then test your connection, if it doesn't work go back try a diff one. If none of those work, remove it completely and see if you can get a solid connection and put the Security back.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm trying the 64bit WEP connection right now, and so far it's connected to the internet. I'll keep you guys updated on what happens. 

http://imgur.com/7hCtB.png

This has probably been the fastest connection I've seen from my wireless connection.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds good, pls keep us informed if there's any changes on the speed. 




ren3gade said:


> I'm trying the 64bit WEP connection right now, and so far it's connected to the internet. I'll keep you guys updated on what happens.
> 
> http://imgur.com/7hCtB.png
> 
> This has probably been the fastest connection I've seen from my wireless connection.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, everything was fine, and then a few days ago, it went down to 2-3 bars of strength again.

http://imgur.com/GTbnG.png

I tried switching to 128bit, but that didn't help. Then I tried with no security and turning it back on, but that didn't help either. I'm not really sure what the problem is. Any more ideas out there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ren3gade said:


> Well, everything was fine, and then a few days ago, it went down to 2-3 bars of strength again.
> 
> http://imgur.com/GTbnG.png
> 
> ...


How about changing it to WPA?


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

EDIT: Well, after I used an unsecure network (and didn't help), I tried to turn WPA on like you said earlier. After that didn't help, I switched back to the 64bit. When my brother had his laptop earlier, he was getting 4-5 bars on the 64 bit. I just switched it back to WPA and I'm getting 2 bars atm.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ren3gade said:


> EDIT: Well, after I used an unsecure network (and didn't help), I tried to turn WPA on like you said earlier. After that didn't help, I switched back to the 64bit. When my brother had his laptop earlier, he was getting 4-5 bars on the 64 bit. I just switched it back to WPA and I'm getting 2 bars atm.


I'd remove MAC filtering too if you have anything configured in your Router.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Right now, under "MAC address filtering" in the firewall category, there is nothing on the filtering list. Under internet WAN, there's a WAN MAC address, and under it is a "Clone Computer's MAC address" button. Should I delete what's in the WAN MAC address area?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would update your Router's and Wireless network adapter's driver the current one, it might help.

A very helpful link that you might want to read => http://www.microsoft.com/athome/setup/wirelesstips.aspx


----------

